# فن الرسم على السيارات المتسخة



## @دانه الدنيا@ (5 أكتوبر 2011)

​ 





​ 
في الحقيقة لم أكن أظن أن السيارات القذرة 
يمكن أن تخلق فناً بمثل هذا الجمال لكن
يبدوا أن العقول المبدعة 
تأبى إلا أن تدهشنا بالطريف والغريب دائماً...​ 




​ 
أكثر ما يثير الانتباه لهذا الفن العجيب هو 
أننا نتحدث عن مجرد زجاج سيارة
متسخة بالكثير من الغبار، وبقليل من 
اللمسات المبدعة 
يتحول هذا الغبار إلى لوحات فنية مثل الموناليزا!! ​ 




​ 
لا أظن أن ليوناردو دافنشي سيكون سعيداً 
إذا شاهد تحفته الشهيرة على زجاج سيارة متسخة! 
لكنها بالتأكيد عمل فني مثير للإعجاب...
والمثير أكثر هو كيف بدأت هذه الفكرة، فالفكرة
بدأت حينما اتسخت سيارة سكوت واد، 
وبدلاً من مجرد غسلها رأى فيها سكوت 
فرصة لتحويلها إلى
تحفة فنية بدلاً من غسلها! ​ 




​ 
وهنا بدأ سكوت في تطوير مهاراته الفنية 
باستخدام يده وبضعة فرشات ليصل إلى درجة 
رسم لوحات فنية شهيرة 
مثل الموناليزا أو بورتريهات لمشاهير مثل ألبرت أينشتاين ورونالدينو.... ​ 

وبمجرد أن يقف سكوت أو زوجته في أي مكان بسيارتهما يلتف الناس حولهم ويخرجون هواتفهم
الجوالة لتصوير تلك التحف الفنية 
والسؤال عن كيفية صنعها!​ 




​ 
تأخذ اللوحة الواحدة قرابة الـ4 ساعات، 
ولكن ما يخشاه سكوت دائماً هو أن هطول 
بضعة قطرات من المطر كافية 
لتدمير كل هذا المجهود!​ 




​ 




​ 
وهذه مجموعة أخرى من أعماله المدهشة: ​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 





​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 


طاااااب مسائكم ​


----------



## نايف البلوي (5 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: فن الرسم على السيارات المتسخة*

هذا وحده من الثـــنـــــتــــــين ...يا أنه مبدع فعلا ...

يا أنه حارس كراج وما وراه ..ولا قدامه على رأي المثل 

والفاضي يسوي الهوايل


----------



## جوو الرياض (6 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: فن الرسم على السيارات المتسخة*

ختير واللهي ..كويس بغبر واتصل عليه يرسم لي هع

الله يعطيك العافيهـ خيتو


----------

